# Quickest Turkey Hunt Ever!



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

We have set up many times on a roost area and the birds inevitably go the opposite direction! This time though, I went out with a co-worker who isn't a big turkey hunter to try to get him a bird, and we managed to wander in right under a bird. When light broke we realized how lucky we had got and it turned out to be one of the quickest and easiest hunts yet! Hope you enjoy the video!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

That was awesome! Thanks so much for sharing the video!!!!


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Love when it works out like that! Two years ago we got set up under a Tom that was alone. One Yelp he flew down and ran right in and my buddy shot him. We packed up got breakfast and knew we had to be in another spot by 8:30. Got set up at this other spot and within 4 min a Tom ran in and I shot him. Two big boys down in 5 min. Scouting pays off.


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

marshal45 said:


> Love when it works out like that! Two years ago we got set up under a Tom that was alone. One Yelp he flew down and ran right in and my buddy shot him. We packed up got breakfast and knew we had to be in another spot by 8:30. Got set up at this other spot and within 4 min a Tom ran in and I shot him. Two big boys down in 5 min. Scouting pays off.


Scouting definitely makes all the difference!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Always better to be lucky than good. That was the kind of hunt you like! Congrats!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Pretty Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------

